# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery > سوال: jQuery و غیر فعال بودن JavaScript در مرورگر

## sarah1361

سلام دوستان من می خاستم بدونم که که اگر در مرورگر کابر جاوا اسکریپت غیر فعال باشه 
المنت های jQueryصفحه کار نمیکه؟ اگه آره راه حل چیه ؟
آیا می شه در صورت عدم فعال بودن فعالش کرد یا از کاربر خواست فعالش کنه؟

----------


## ricky22

سلام
فکر نمی کنم بشه فعالش کرد.
اما راه حل این که ببینیم فعال هست یا خیر اینجا بررسی شده.
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1...pt-is-disabled
موفق باشید.

----------


## sarah1361

> سلام
> فکر نمی کنم بشه فعالش کرد.
> اما راه حل این که ببینیم فعال هست یا خیر اینجا بررسی شده.
> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1...pt-is-disabled
> موفق باشید.



ممنون از شما اگه غیر فعال باشه که تمام طراحی ها رو زیر سوال می بره راه حل چیه؟

----------


## ricky22

> ممنون از شما اگه غیر فعال باشه که تمام طراحی ها رو زیر سوال می بره راه حل چیه؟


از کاربر بخواید فعالش کنه.
پیغام بدید برای عملکرد صحیح نیاز به فعال بودن جاوا اسکریپت هست.

----------


## Web.Designer01

> از کاربر بخواید فعالش کنه.
> پیغام بدید برای عملکرد صحیح نیاز به فعال بودن جاوا اسکریپت هست.


حالا اگه کاربر ما نمیدونست جاوا اسکریپت چیه و فک کنه الانس که هک شه و پنجررو بست رفت چی؟!
راهی نداره خودمون بررسی کنیم که حتی  اگه جاوا اسکریپت کاربر غیر فعال بود فعالش کنیم؟یا اون نواری که بالای IE میاد مبنی بر فعال کردن جاوا دیگه نیاد و خودش فعال شه؟

----------


## LORD AELX

به نظر من به جای فعال کردن جاوا اسکریپت بهتره همانند همان کاری رو که در مورد عدم پشتیبانی مرورگر از CSS انجام می دهیم را در اینجا نیز اجرا کنیم.  :متفکر:  شما رو نمیدونم ولی من برای اینکه وبسایت ام در تمام مرورگر ها عمل کند و اختلالی در روند کاری آن ایجاد نشود، آن را برای تمامی شرایط برنامه ریزی می کنم. مثلا برای اینکه از وجود CSS اطمینان حاصل کنم، یک اخطار را درج کرده و آن را در حالت hidden قرار می دهم، در نتیجه اگر مرورگر کاربر از CSS پشتیبانی نکند، این پیغام خطا نمایش داده می شود و وی را آگاه می سازد.
در مورد javascript هم می توان به همین شیوه عمل نمود. در اینصورت می توانیم یک پیغام خطا در صفحه قرار دهیم و توسط js در CSS آن تغییر ایجاد کنیم و آن را به حالت hidden درآوریم، سپس در صورتیکه مرورگر از js پشتیبانی نکند یا js در آن غیر فعال باشد، پیغام مناسب نمایش داده می شود.

موفق باشید  :قلب:

----------

